# Black Zirconium Puzzle



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a pen I've been working on for a while.  The pen is made from zirconium metal and gets a dual black and mirror finish in a process that I had to figure out.  The black is a ceramic and is very inert.  The cap threads are dual lead so that the pattern lines up with alternating pieces no matter how it's put on.  The clip is the same material, and looks to line up with the pen as seen from the front.  It is laser welded to the body.  The section was originally done with a spiral, but could have a hatch pattern if the customer prefers a more subtle look.  I had originally designed the pen to have vibrant anodized colors, but the majority of people seeing it prefer the simple and classy black and mirror look.  It will have an 18K nib, and accepts cartridges or a converter.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

Here it is with the cap on.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a front view of the clip.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a picture of the more subtle section.


----------



## el_d (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW!! Nicest puzzle I've ever seen.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

Here was the original concept.  It had anodized colors and a clip that extended out of the body when a button on the cap was pressed.  It made the cap a bit too long, so I took it out.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow Bruce, unreal pen! I'd sure like to know how you made that one. I reckon your jeweler skills weighed into this pretty heavy, huh?

Dale


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 14, 2009)

That is absolutely incredible!  The pop out clip is very interesting.


----------



## Skye (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely unreal pen man. Hope to see that one in March!

I like the first section better.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 14, 2009)

Bruce, OUTSTANDING!  You never stop amazing me with your talents. That is one of the nicest pen I have ever seen!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 14, 2009)

Stunning, just stunning.  Awesome work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## VisExp (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow!!!  That is amazing!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 14, 2009)

I like it with the colors, as well as, the black and white contrast.  You do really beautiful work. Did you do this completely on a metal lathe?


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 14, 2009)

Bruce, this is one awesome piece of art!
I think you have pretty much outdone yourself, Sir.:biggrin:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think it gets better than that. Absolutely awesome.!!!!!
Super Super NICE!!


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow Bruce,
That is just awesome.
I too like the color one, but can also see the point for the B&W.
Both sections look great also.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Cindy, yes, the main parts are done on a computer controlled metal lathe.  They all start as solid bar.  The clip is made as a cylinder and gets milled on a small computer controlled mill with a rotary axis.  I thought the colored version would be much preferred, but my little focus group went almost unanimously toward the black and white!  It might be just as well, as the colored version is a huge amount of work.  Every piece needs to be exposed individually to the anodizing bath while all other pieces are covered.  Every now and then one of those seals will leak by and cause a different color where it's not supposed to be.  It can be corrected by reanodizing that piece with a higher voltage.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!!!! Could not think of anything else.


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy Cramoly!!!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 14, 2009)

That has to be THE best pen ever posted here. Awesome work, it shows you are not just an excellent craftsman but an artist as well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, now there is a $10,000 pen if I ever saw one.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 14, 2009)

1 Lathe and pen making supplies for sale, I just give up, that is too cool!  I like both the colored ones and the non colored.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW!AWESOME!That is the coolest pen I have ever seen!I quit,you win.


----------



## PenAffair (Jan 14, 2009)

_*falls of his chair*_

Certainly takes things to a new height. Makes my efforts in wood look pretty poor. Great job.

Russell.


----------



## chriselle (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Bruce.  In an instant you have rendered my penmaking....mundane. :wink:


----------



## soccer2010 (Jan 14, 2009)

unbelievable !!!


----------



## laserturner (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing job Bruce. I love the clip idea. Nicest I've seen as well.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy cow.  Talk about a whole 'nother level.  Not many pens REQUIRE an 18k nib, but to put anything less on this is almost an insult to the pen.

I'm glad this isn't really a competition..  I'd be like the rest above saying 'i quit'.  

THANKS for sharing this.. I really hope you have something lined up with one of the pen magazines too... This series of pics would make a great story.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2009)

I haven't talked with anyone as of yet.  I just completed it today.  If anyone has good leads on how to market it, I'm all ears.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 14, 2009)

Bruce, you could've been just like others of the elite few who occasionally post a pen which RAISES THE BAR. BUT NO-----You stand there, HOLDING THE DOOR OF THE BAR WIDE OPEN, so that the rest of us can walk on in and drown in our own mediocrity! Absolutely astounding design and artistic expression. This, I think, is your best effort yet!


----------



## chriselle (Jan 14, 2009)

btboone said:


> I haven't talked with anyone as of yet.  I just completed it today.  If anyone has good leads on how to market it, I'm all ears.



Well, you know........I DO have this wee, little pen store....lol.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 14, 2009)

btboone said:


> If anyone has good leads on how to market it, I'm all ears.



Put it on Ebay with no reserve so I can bid  :biggrin:

Over the top as ussual   Simply stunning


----------



## Skye (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll agree with the group on going with the non-colored one. The first one has a much more refined, timelessly styled look.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Artistry at the highest level!  I do agree with your focus group. The simple black and mirror finish says "elegance."  Out of sight!


----------



## LEAP (Jan 14, 2009)

Now That is a Hall of Famer for sure!
Stunning job Bruce, I stand in AWE!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 14, 2009)

Totaly Awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## lwalden (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy smokes....that is, uh, intimidating? Over the top? Drool-worthy? Inspiring? All of these as well as what has already been posted? 

You 'da MAN!!!


----------



## chigdon (Jan 14, 2009)

I had the great pleasure of seeing this pen this afternoon hot off the presses and it is amazing.  I have grown to expect this from Bruce's pens but that doesn't change just how amazing his pens are.  This one is just great.  Nice work as always Bruce!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW

WOW

WOW


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bruce, that is a beautiful pen!


----------



## babyblues (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!  My jaw is literally hanging open right now.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 15, 2009)

*Just when you think you have just seen the best, along comes another outstanding creation. *

*Outstanding work Bruce. *

*This is what I like about this site, the talent of the members of the IAP just amazes me. *

*Keith*


----------



## Ligget (Jan 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pen Bruce!


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 15, 2009)

btboone said:


> I haven't talked with anyone as of yet. I just completed it today. If anyone has good leads on how to market it, I'm all ears.


 
I'd like to talk to you directly about it, pm sent!

 Shockingly spectacular work Bruce


----------



## talbot (Jan 15, 2009)

Amazing work and what a stunner of a pen!
regards, Bill


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 15, 2009)

Absolutely awesome. Beautiful work.


----------



## dntrost (Jan 15, 2009)

How to Market? After seeing what Chris gets for pens in her store I bet you and her could make a great team!   That is one nice pen!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 15, 2009)

Bruce!
well done it's a ripper


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bruce, there's nothing left to say that hasn't already been said; so I'll just say: WOW!!!!! That is one of the most awesome pens that I have ever seen.


----------



## chriselle (Jan 15, 2009)

dntrost said:


> How to Market? After seeing what Chris gets for pens in her store I bet you and her could make a great team!   That is one nice pen!



Hey Dion,

  Eh hemm.....I am pretty darned sexy....but.....Chris is short for Christopher....XO:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 15, 2009)

Dont know how I missed this baby!  Once again you prove you are the best of the best...50 miles ahead of Skip who is 100 miles or more ahead of anyone else I know! I'm so jealous of you metal freaks!  I'm selling everything...moving the wife and kids into a cardboard box and buying the biggest darn CNC you ever saw.


----------



## btboone (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Jeff, that sounds like a good business plan to me.:biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Jan 15, 2009)

That has simply got to rank up there in the top 100 pens ever produced by anyone anytime by any technology.  That will go up against anything that a certain pair of brothers, or the Japanese "Living Treasures" produce with no apologies at all.  I would seriously suggest that you look in to a two tiered sales approach on that.  A limited number of hand made by you masterworks, at astronomical prices, and a second tier manufactured line at prices that are merely staggering.  You really need to be sure to wring all the return you can out of the (obviously enormous) number of hours spend developing that.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2009)

Was it fun cutting the Zirconium?? Bruce that pen is amazing, TI I can see, it can be cast, but to make a pen out of Zirconium is absolutely unreal, When are you going to do one out of carbide? I thought the Zirconium rings I've seen were cool but a ring is pretty simple, with Diamond or CBN tooling, but How did you cut this with a Laser?


----------



## btboone (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ken, zirconium machines like titanium, but is gummier, and catches fire more easily! It's quite a challenge to work with.


----------



## Chasper (Jan 15, 2009)

you can do that???

my socks are rolling up and down all by themselves


----------



## wolftat (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a nicely designed pen that looks great.


----------



## RasMan (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't care what ANYONE says, you are the ONLY person that uses CNC as an art form.
You might only make a pen once in a blue moon, but you sure do make up for it!!!!!

Now how about sending some of your 'rejects' my way:wink:


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 15, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Now how about sending some of your 'regects' my way:wink:


 
YOU GOT A LOT OF NERVE!!!!:biggrin:

Now how about sending some of your 'regects' my way:wink:


----------



## fiferb (Jan 15, 2009)

Way to go Bruce! Outstanding!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 15, 2009)

Quintessential!


----------



## desertyellow (Jan 16, 2009)

First class all the way.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure glad I came back to look at this . Nice work Bruce !


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 16, 2009)

Incredible Pen Bruce!!!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd like to know what you price that one at!!!  VERY KEWL!!!!!!!!

Your work simply amazes me and this tops all of those previous!

Larry


----------



## btboone (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'm still trying to calculate the final price.  I'm making some now and looking at my labor and materials.  I don't think it will be that cheap, as in likely over $1000, but less than $2000.  I also need to consider if dealers were to carry it.  I don't want the pens to become a burden to have to make instead of rings, but I don't want to price myself out of the market either.  They do take a ton of time to make and finish, and I need to be careful because I'm normally slammed with rings during the summer.


----------



## bad (Jan 16, 2009)

Bruce:
I'm seriously depressed. After seeing that work of art I may never make another pen again. But then again, as long as my customers don't see that pen .... 
Seriously, your timing is a little off. A year ago when oil was over $100 you could have priced that at about $4,000 to $5,000 and I could have sold a dozen of them easily to the oil and gas executives here in Calgary. What a difference a year makes eh? When you decide on a final price and have a couple to sell send me a pm with some pictures and I'll circulate them to a couple of friends. Even with the price of oil where it is now you never know.


----------



## ashaw (Jan 16, 2009)

Bruce a couple of thoughts.  First try to talk to Nancy Olsen at stylus.  I know you have been in Stylus before.  First make sure you go to Atlanta this march with a couple of those.  As far a Price it is at least in the $3,000 to $5,000 range retail.  I you go to Atlanta I will see you there.  Wonderful pen.


----------



## btboone (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for your input Alan.  I know you do a lot of shows and know the right people.  I should be at the Atlanta show.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Bruce..................................................................................................


I'll come back later, when I can form words again.


----------



## Billman (Jan 17, 2009)

Unreal. That's is absolutely gorgeous! I can't imagine the time it took you to do that.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 20, 2009)

btboone said:


> I haven't talked with anyone as of yet. I just completed it today. If anyone has good leads on how to market it, I'm all ears.


 

Need burl???:biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Jan 20, 2009)

Nolan said:


> Need burl???:biggrin:


 
It would take a lot of burl.  These things take tons of time.  I spent all weekend on one with color.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 20, 2009)

btboone said:


> It would take a lot of burl. These things take tons of time. I spent all weekend on one with color.


 

Do I need to order more than the 15,000-20,000 lbs I have in stock now????:biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Jan 20, 2009)

Nolan said:


> Do I need to order more than the 15,000-20,000 lbs I have in stock now????:biggrin:


 
That would make a few rings.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 20, 2009)

Bruce,
    I sat here for a few minutes trying to think of the right words...  That pen is in a class of its own. That Simple.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 21, 2009)

bruce, that is simply phenomenal. you're giving skiprat a run for his money 
very, very, very well done. i hope you are successful in marketing that, but i doubt it'll be hard to sell. keep it up man!


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW.....that is awesome looking....great job with that...thanks for sharing with us.  Very nice looking indeed.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Jan 23, 2009)

I am fairly new to the genre of pen turning but have been both a pen collector and woodworker for a LONG time. I have to give it to you man, that is by far the most stunning instance of craftsmanship I have ever witnessed. Your work is an inspiration to what I hope to become one day. 
I am an artist both by hobby and profession. No matter the project, substrate, tools used, technique or anything--I want to be the very best there is and create the absolute pinnacle product. I am of the mind that perfection is unattainable, until I perfect it. So naturally I came into this hobby wanting to learn everything I can, perfect my skills and hopefully one day create something that will change someone emotionally, mentally or physically. 
This one pen you have created has given me my mark. It speaks volumes about not only your artistic ability, but your personal standards. I applaud you and leave you with this: If perfection truly is unattainable, then this pen is as close an example as I have ever seen.


----------



## btboone (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## airrat (Jan 23, 2009)

Bruce I know its late but that pen is fantastic.


----------

